# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penyakit ikan apakah bisa menular ke kita?

## Thegoldenkoi

Salam kenal karena saya baru disini dan baru saja memelihara koi kurang lebih 2 bulanan ini. Jadi gini ikan saya 3 ekor ada yang terdapat bercak merah seperti memar pada kulit nya dan ikan menjadi diam saja hanya mojok di ujung kolam sambil ngelihat atas,dan sepertinya dari ciri ciri ini ikan saya terjangkit bakteri aeromonas yang mana apabila saya melakukan treatment pada ikan tersebut , maka otomatis tangan saya akan kontak langsung dengan air kolam dan ikan yang sakit.pertanyaan saya apakah bahaya apabila mentreatment ikan dengan bersentuhan langsung dengan air kolam ataukah ada cara khusus agar lebih safety supaya kita juga terhindar dari penyakit.
Thankyou

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

